# Dream pot thermal cooker



## watchthis (Nov 30, 2009)

HI ALL
Just seen one of these on another site (if it has been on here before-sorry)--Anyway it's called the Dream pot thermal cooker has anyone got one of these and do they work?..The reason I asked is that I've read about electric slow cookers being used (12v) by some of the members I just wondered if the dream pot actually works?--Many thanks

Bye for now 
Freddie


----------



## maingate (Nov 30, 2009)

There was a write up on them recently in a magazine.

You heat the food up for just a few minutes then switch off the power. Several hours later its cooked.

If that is true then they are truly amazing because you are cooking food with hardly any heating involved.

They were somewhere about £150 if I remember correctly but you should get your money back eventually with very little fuel costs.


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 30, 2009)

watchthis said:


> HI ALL
> Just seen one of these on another site (if it has been on here before-sorry)--Anyway it's called the Dream pot thermal cooker has anyone got one of these and do they work?..The reason I asked is that I've read about electric slow cookers being used (12v) by some of the members I just wondered if the dream pot actually works?--Many thanks
> 
> Bye for now
> Freddie



We don't have one but like you we've been watching the slow cooker threads.
I think I prefer the slow cooker approach, I'm sure the Dream Pot would work but you need to start the cooking process in the normal way. I don't fancy cooking a curry at 8am in the morning and then leaving it in the Dream Pot for the day. Just seems like alot of hard work to me, whereas chucking all in a slow cooker and turning it on is very easy. Mind you Maingate has a good point about energy, now I really don't know


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 30, 2009)

maingate said:


> There was a write up on them recently in a magazine.
> 
> You heat the food up for just a few minutes then switch off the power. Several hours later its cooked.
> 
> ...



 These are DIY jobs made with polystyrene and straw! Apparently the army use them.

http://www.selfsufficientish.com/hayboxcooker.htm


----------



## Jacques le foot (Nov 30, 2009)

Maingate..Just hi-jacking this thread for a minute. I emailed Chelston..Burstner main dealer. The senior service manager there tells me there is no reason to think that running the e-box while in transit would do any damage to the 12v system. He was more concerned about the safety of the slow cooker should there be an accident.
  He also said that U.K. made motorhomes have an automatic cut-off to the 12v system when the ignition is turned on. This is supposedly to stop lights being used in the van, which may show as 'white-lights' out of the van windows, and so confuse other road users.
  Thought anyone following the 'slow-cooker' thread might be interested in this.
If this dream cooker works, it would be very useful when parked up for the day  when not on hook-up. I think the slow cooker would soon cane the leisure battery if not travelling.
Jackie


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 30, 2009)

runnach said:


> Whats a cooker???




  It's O.K. it's a freebie!


----------



## watchthis (Nov 30, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Maingate..Just hi-jacking this thread for a minute. I emailed Chelston..Burstner main dealer. The senior service manager there tells me there is no reason to think that running the e-box while in transit would do any damage to the 12v system. He was more concerned about the safety of the slow cooker should there be an accident.
> He also said that U.K. made motorhomes have an automatic cut-off to the 12v system when the ignition is turned on. This is supposedly to stop lights being used in the van, which may show as 'white-lights' out of the van windows, and so confuse other road users.
> Thought anyone following the 'slow-cooker' thread might be interested in this.
> If this dream cooker works, it would be very useful when parked up for the day when not on hook-up. I think the slow cooker would soon cane the leisure battery if not travelling.
> Jackie


 
I have Googled the dream pot and watched the video and it looks pretty good the cost has come down a little bit it's now about £95.00---Its just that I quite like the idea of just leaving it to cook for as long as you like--without spoiling the food
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## maingate (Nov 30, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Maingate..Just hi-jacking this thread for a minute. I emailed Chelston..Burstner main dealer. The senior service manager there tells me there is no reason to think that running the e-box while in transit would do any damage to the 12v system. He was more concerned about the safety of the slow cooker should there be an accident.
> He also said that U.K. made motorhomes have an automatic cut-off to the 12v system when the ignition is turned on. This is supposedly to stop lights being used in the van, which may show as 'white-lights' out of the van windows, and so confuse other road users.
> Thought anyone following the 'slow-cooker' thread might be interested in this.
> If this dream cooker works, it would be very useful when parked up for the day  when not on hook-up. I think the slow cooker would soon cane the leisure battery if not travelling.
> Jackie


Hi Jackie,

This dream pot is exactly what you need, so you are not really hijacking. You could do the 5 or 10 minutes cooking in the dream pot before you leave home and then stash it somewhere safe in the back of the van and have a cooked meal going while you drive without using any power at all.

BTW I would not take any chances with an E box as a number of people have had to replace them. To my mind, they are a bit suspect anyway, so I would not take a chance if I had one fitted on my van.


----------



## bigboack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Slow cookers all the way.*

We have a slow cooker, Went in tesco for a big casserole dish and it was cheaper to buy the slow cooker(£10.00) than a pot, crazy i know, Anyway we use it all the time as its only 200 wattage, we dont have an inverter as we mainly go on sites, but at only 200 watts it would work of an inverter, but i cant guarantee how your battery would like it.We bang everything in the dish and forget about it till we come home at night and hey presto, best lamb casserole ever. we use it for chicken, beef, soups, and even have a recipe for rice pudding but not done that yet. Thats how we do it if anyone is interested.


----------



## ajs (Nov 30, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Mind you Maingate has a good point


 

 _jeeeeeesuswept... we'll never hear the last of it_ 





 please consider the wellbeing of the other on here longneck...eh .. eh  

i fankyou 

regards
aj


----------



## ajs (Nov 30, 2009)

bigboack said:


> best lamb casserole ever. we use it for chicken, beef, soups, and even have a recipe for rice pudding but not done that yet. Thats how we do it if anyone is interested.


 

 yes... here... i'm onme way 


 regards 
aj


----------



## bigboack (Nov 30, 2009)

ajs said:


> yes... here... i'm onme way
> 
> 
> If your on your way we have left already, Youll never find us.


----------



## maingate (Nov 30, 2009)

Please remind me

Is this a wildcamping forum

Or is it the Delia Smith appreciation bloody society.

If you want a meal on site for God`s sake dig a hole, kill a Hedgehog, chuck it in, light a fire over it and go away. 4 hours later, come back, dig it up, skin it and eat it.

Job done

NEXT!!!!!!!


----------



## watchthis (Nov 30, 2009)

maingate said:


> Please remind me
> 
> Is this a wildcamping forum
> 
> ...


 

Are down south we cover the hedgehog with clay about an inch or so then bake it then all you have to do is crack it open like an egg--The skin comes away with the clay!!!
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## bigboack (Nov 30, 2009)

If you want a meal on site for God`s sake dig a hole, kill a Hedgehog, chuck it in, light a fire over it and go away. 4 hours later, come back, dig it up, skin it and eat it.

Job done

NEXT!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

And dont forget the ready made toothpicks.


----------



## maingate (Nov 30, 2009)

Good man watchthis,

You spotted my deliberate mistake.

You win the Ray Mears boxed set of series 1 and 2


----------



## ajs (Nov 30, 2009)

maingate said:


> Please remind me
> 
> Is this a wildcamping forum
> 
> ...


 

 bet the gypsyroselees are salivatin 

regards 
aj


----------



## watchthis (Nov 30, 2009)

maingate said:


> Good man watchthis,
> 
> You spotted my deliberate mistake.
> 
> You win the Ray Mears boxed set of series 1 and 2


 
Thanks Maingate
I have got series one and two--I was hoping for three and four
still theres time yet
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## maureenandtom (Nov 30, 2009)

Nobody tried this?

How to Cook Food on Your Car's Engine: 9 steps - wikiHow


----------



## janeandbob (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, we have a Dream Pot, got it a Stratford Show, and very pleased with it.

We use to have the slow cooker in the van, but buying the dream pot meant we could get rid of that and our big Sauce Pan,  so now we just start if off in the gas, and put it back in the cupboard and leave it for 4 hours, the best thing is you don't use any power, just 10 minutes of gas. Bob.


http://www.ekmpowershop12.com/ekmps/shops/dreampot/index.asp


----------



## Jacques le foot (Dec 1, 2009)

Which size do you have, and how many do you cook for? They certainly are a bit pricy !!

Jackie


----------



## watchthis (Dec 1, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Which size do you have, and how many do you cook for? They certainly are a bit pricy !!
> 
> Jackie


 
Hello Jackie
I have posted a reply to your question but I think the gremlins have got it--so here goes again--If you google dream pot there is a vidio that you can watch--there are two sizes of the cooker the largest I think is 6 litres and the most expensive however it comes with an inner pot that fits into the larger pot so that you can cook another dish to complement the main dish. I quite like the idea of starting it on the gas stove and then just leaving it until you want it
Bye for now
Freddie


----------



## ajs (Dec 1, 2009)

.




there has te be a problem with this dreampot thingeee... it from down under

 ..


i don't know any ozzies that work 




regards 
aj


----------



## Boxerman (Dec 1, 2009)

maureenandtom said:


> Nobody tried this?
> 
> How to Cook Food on Your Car's Engine: 9 steps - wikiHow



My Dad used to do this kind of thing with our Ford Pop when I were nobbut a pup. He also made "stoves" from tin cans, sand and petrol - things he learned in the army, during the war

Frank


----------



## watchthis (Dec 1, 2009)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes Your quite right A.J. --But apparently it's built like a brick shxt house--it has to be from that lot!!
Bye For
Now
Freddie


----------



## janeandbob (Dec 2, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Which size do you have, and how many do you cook for? They certainly are a bit pricy !!
> 
> Jackie



Hi Jackie, we went for the 3 ltr size, and only cook for two of us, we like the fact that it fits in the cupboard where our large sauce pan was, and it uses no power.
Our slow cooker was 2.5 ltr and had two settings low was 60w and high was 120w. We have run it on the move through an inverter when we had a long drive a head of us. So providing the engine was running it was fine. 
With the Dream Pot you don't have any worries, it's so easy to use and if you left it more than 4 hour's and felt you wanted it even hotter,  you could put it back on the gas. But you would not believe how hot it is when you take it out. 
When we used the slow cooker, we always started it off in the sauce pan to brown the food and get it going, which means you have to wash the sauce pan, with the dream pot the sauce pan is straight in the pot job done.
Very pleased with it, yes expensive but convenient and cheap to run.  Bob.


----------

